# Foreign Or Local Edition Books?



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey! I am a 1st year BDS student and I have been handed over the list of books, but I am confused as to buy their local or foreign editions? If any senior could please tell me among the following books, which one's foreign edition MUST I buy.. Because other than those, I would go for Local editions:
-Difiore's Atlas of Histology with Functional Correlation
-Netter Atlas of Human Anatomy
-Basic Histology by Janqueira Text and Atlas
-Lippincott's Illustrated Biochemistry
-Phillips Science of Dental Materials
-Applied Dental Materials
-Notes on Dental Materials.

Waiting for some help please


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Difore's Atlas - Foreign
Netter's Atlas - Foreign
Lippincott - Foreign
Phillips - Local/Foreign it's up to you. You _really _don't need Phillips for 1st year actually. DM in fact is a 2nd year subject so don't buy these books just yet. Ask your classmates first.
Applied - Local
Notes - Local

Best of luck!


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Hey thanks a bunch! And please guide me at one more thing. I have one-digit old editions of some books of Anatomy, Physiology, Embryology and Biochemistry. Do I need to buy new editions? I don't think I'd be needing new editions for BDS. What do you say?


----------



## hameeda (Jan 1, 2014)

no you don't need to buy new editions because new editions keep on coming.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok thank you so much  so like there isn't much difference between different editions, right?


----------



## Grimes (Aug 26, 2012)

Differences lie mainly in clinicals, coloured drawings, Some layout differences etc etc. It's definitely okay to use a previous edition. Just don't go more than two or three editions back.


----------



## sam191094 (Sep 25, 2013)

Okies Thank you so much!


----------



## Rajesh Saagar (May 5, 2014)

*Understanding Of Topics*

Using foreign or local editions for different subjects have become common among the students. But before using any books whether it is foreign or local author books, be sure that you understand the concepts and the language preferably.


----------



## Zaineb (Oct 26, 2015)

Hey guys i wanted to ask from where can i buy books and other stuff which is used for 1st year BDS in resonable price in lahore?


----------



## danialraza (Aug 12, 2016)

100% Agreed.


----------

